# Vip 622 satellite input



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm pretty new to this site and not too familiar with LNB and switches. My question is.. I have dish 510 and planning to upgrade to 622. Since 622 have 2 sat tuners and 1 more for OTA how do I hook up one coaxial cable coming from the dish to two separate sat inputs on 622? I have two coaxials cable coming from my wall. One is satellite I currently use with 510 and another cable is from roof top antenna I used with my OTA HD receiver. I know I can connect antenna cable to OTA on 622 but do i need another coaxial from the dish in order to hook up to 2 sat tuners on 622?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dojoman said:


> I'm pretty new to this site and not too familiar with LNB and switches. My question is.. I have dish 510 and planning to upgrade to 622. Since 622 have 2 sat tuners and 1 more for OTA how do I hook up one coaxial cable coming from the dish to two separate sat inputs on 622? I have two coaxials cable coming from my wall. One is satellite I currently use with 510 and another cable is from roof top antenna I used with my OTA HD receiver. I know I can connect antenna cable to OTA on 622 but do i need another coaxial from the dish in order to hook up to 2 sat tuners on 622?


Call Dish for the upgrade (after 1Feb06). They will hook you up with a new Dish 1000. The Dish 1000 has a DPP Twin LNB that allows you to use the one cable from the dish, along with a DPP Separator at the 622, that splits the signal for the two 622 tuners.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

That sounds great. I don't need to route another cable from the dish. Is the separator similar to coaxial splits found in radioshack?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

dojoman said:


> That sounds great. I don't need to route another cable from the dish. Is the separator similar to coaxial splits found in radioshack?


It looks similar with one input and two outputs, but the function is not exactly the same.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

they are multiplexers and instead of just splitting the same signal to 2 lines, it combines two seperate signals into one stream that are then seperated in the house before going to the receiver. 

just like IP traffic on the internet, or how cable sends hundreds or channels down a cable or sat from the sky. it's phase shifting and frequency ranges and stuff like that hehe


----------

